# one of my favorite times of year.



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

this is a cool time of year for me. aside from muzzle loader guys a lot of the hubub dies down in the woods. 
duck season winds down and even the small game hunters seem to lose interest.
now its nothing to go out squirrel hunting and not see another hunter all day. might see a group running beagles if your in a good place for them. otherwise till goose season opens back up you have the run of the woods mostly to yourself.
a great time can be had with squirrel and rabbit of course but theres also crow out there, and no limit on how many you can take. i always get a furbearer license too as almost every year i will come acrossed a muscrat or two or a few racoons. each goes into the pot, and becomes an iteresting dinner. 
this year i have decided i want to find a place where i can hunt some pigeon. saw them being cooked up on bizarre foods and oh my they looked so good. i haven't had them since i was a kid. my brother and i used to trap them . we could get a dozen or two pretty quick. 
and i think i may go to mayville when the weather is nice, where they have a pheasant farm, i think its like $65 and they release 4 birds for you. true its not like the old days, but i'm not like the old days myself,lol.
if this ice gets going we might get some ice fishing it too.
there sure is a lot of stuff to do in michigan in the outdoors, and most of it costs very little. a shot gun or two, a 12 for big stuff, a 20 for the rest. a .22 rifle. a little bit of fishing gear,and you can have more adventures then you can shake a stick at.
i was watching the retrospective on tv about mort neff , and fred trost, and michigan out of doors. i forget sometimes, that show started the year i was born. no wonder it always makes me feel like i'm home with my mom, and grandfather , when it comes on. lol back then it was 16mm film and i bet it took longer to edit and put it together, than they spend on a whole segment now. but the art of the thing did show through. now of course we recorde every episode and after i have been out all day, i come home have a warm meal, kick a fire up in the woodstove , grab some hot home made soup and biscuts,, and can watch the show.

the thing is, watch these types of shows, with an eye towards finding another adventure, and you will be amaised at the number of things to do outdoors you will find. all the things i hunt and fish for, even trapping crawdads, i discovered by watching shows like this. 
speaking of crawdads,,, mmm sure am looking forward to spring and a big pot full of corn on the cob , new potato and crawfish.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Almost time to get the beagles out running still need to get a deer or two for freezer then it's bunny time!! I also love the old outdoor shows when they did more hunting on state land instead of going to a friends place that's managed for deer.


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

I agree and that's why I love Michigan. Only problem I have is there's too many critters to chase, too many fish to catch and not enough time or vacation days lol.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Great post J.W.. Soaked it up like heat from that wood burner.
Have a great time out there!


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome post! I love this state.

I can't decide what to do this weekend. Muzzle load, fish the river for some walleye, run to caseville and try for some perch or lakers through the ice, or take the kids to chase squirrels around.


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

heres a weekend limit of cottontails that three of us managed back in the early 60's I think could have been later,had a cpl great dogs then


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

There are definitely some things wrong with this state, but I wouldn't want to be anywhere else.


----------

